# Plastic Cutting Edge?



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a plastic cutting edge? The problem I am having is I can only get it in 10FT lengths around here and i olny need two 24inch pieces.

Would like two 1"x6"x24" pieces


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

plastic cutting edge? lol never herd of such a thing?!! ...would it even last one storm?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

creativedesigns;695298 said:


> plastic cutting edge? lol never herd of such a thing?!! ...would it even last one storm?


Just like the rubber ones...just plastic 

I know they last a while not too sure how long but I heard one guy say they last longer than steel. I need them for box ends I made, I am affraid rubber ones may chatter


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*plastic*

buy a curtis home pro edge and cut it i believe it is1"x6"x7' they are not to bad of a price and you have back up material .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fisher makes a plastic cutting edge also.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

not plastic- Eurothane. and yes they outlast steel.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

*eurothane cutting edge*

So what's a good source for these cutting edges?


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

NBI Lawn;695312 said:


> Just like the rubber ones...just plastic
> 
> I know they last a while not too sure how long but I heard one guy say they last longer than steel. I need them for box ends I made, I am affraid rubber ones may chatter


What kinda surface you plowing on? I've got a moldboard setup with a rubber cutting edge for a concrete parking garage i plow, don't have any problems with chatter.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

RamPainting said:


> What kinda surface you plowing on? I've got a moldboard setup with a rubber cutting edge for a concrete parking garage i plow, don't have any problems with chatter.


Just blacktop and some concrete, rubber would probably work just thought I would try finding the plastic one first


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

04sd;703752 said:


> http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


arent those the ones that are like $390?


----------



## scot43 (Jul 15, 2007)

could that possibly be URETHANE for the material?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

all I can say is look around Look around LOOK AROUND for prices they varied approx. $100 from the different places I looked. They dont come predrilled dont ask me why thats an extra $100 but as long as you keep the old one you should be able to line up the holes. For us they last about2-3 years


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

central parts wherehouse has them. see his add at the top of this page.


----------

